# More restrictions on the way at Freshwater West?



## toasty (May 23, 2019)

| News | Tenby Observer


----------



## mickymost (May 23, 2019)

toasty said:


> | News | Tenby Observer



Never been there but sounds like another case of Blame the Motorhome/Campervan.They will cut their own throat as will push the Motorhome/camper surfers etc tourists away which will have an effect on local business etc.Why didnt they just introduce a small charge then genuine motorhomers who would be happy to pay say £5.00  and  would bring in money and keep everone happy.More fool them!!!!:mad2:


----------



## trevskoda (May 23, 2019)

Clear a small zone for vans,say 10 or 20 at £5 for 24 hrs with toilets & sluce and fresh water for all.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (May 24, 2019)

WE walked the dogs there a few weeks ago, stopped in the van in the car park. There were 3 motorhomes parked on the road. They, I presume, had stayed the night there because NT has stopped overnight parking in the car park & the pull-in further up the hill. In previous years (although out of season) there have been vans in the car parks but none on the road. The NT could raise some good meney here by charging a few quid to overnight. We would be happy to pay.

Mind you the NT has just by chance opened their own camp site up the road, I believe.


----------



## Fisherman (May 24, 2019)

Here we go again.
So they are concerned about overnight parking, why overnight when things are quiet, and I am sure plenty of spaces are available. Yet again we are isolated and deemed the culprits of all that is wrong here. They talk about lack of facilities and infrastructure, well take some of our £9.7 billion a year and improve these facilities. This is all about attitudes towards us based on ignorance by a small but vocal minority, who obviously lead dull boring lives. :mad1:


----------



## Fisherman (May 24, 2019)

Sharon the Cat said:


> WE walked the dogs there a few weeks ago, stopped in the van in the car park. There were 3 motorhomes parked on the road. They, I presume, had stayed the night there because NT has stopped overnight parking in the car park & the pull-in further up the hill. In previous years (although out of season) there have been vans in the car parks but none on the road. The NT could raise some good meney here by charging a few quid to overnight. We would be happy to pay.
> 
> Mind you the NT has just by chance opened their own camp site up the road, I believe.



Exactly, a problem created by lack of foresight.
All they did was move the vans elsewhere creating the problem.
Three vans, well that must have created havoc and serious parking issues


----------



## GreggBear (May 24, 2019)

I get a bit tired of reading things like this. I don't understand why I should be treated this way just because I want to sleep in my bus sometimes. Why am I classed as some sort of second class citizen because I want to travel this land & explore the country in which I was born? What gives these people the right to feel they should protect the coast, or any other area, from myself or anyone else? These places are there for everyone surely. If I was a foreign citizen, or of Romany descent I would have more rights than I seem to have as a "free" citizen. What the he'll is wrong with this country? Why do our elected leaders seem to think we put them in power so they could suppress us while bleeding us dry at the same time?  We aren't criminals surely, what do we do wrong that rubs people up the wrong way?....


----------



## Fisherman (May 24, 2019)

GreggBear said:


> I get a bit tired of reading things like this. I don't understand why I should be treated this way just because I want to sleep in my bus sometimes. Why am I classed as some sort of second class citizen because I want to travel this land & explore the country in which I was born? What gives these people the right to feel they should protect the coast, or any other area, from myself or anyone else? These places are there for everyone surely. If I was a foreign citizen, or of Romany descent I would have more rights than I seem to have as a "free" citizen. What the he'll is wrong with this country? Why do our elected leaders seem to think we put them in power so they could suppress us while bleeding us dry at the same time?  We aren't criminals surely, what do we do wrong that rubs people up the wrong way?....



Hi gregg, I could not agree more, your excellent post summed how I feel perfectly.
I am lucky I live in Scotland a land were there are are more beautiful spots to stop than we could ever fill.
I prefer more remote tranquil spots than this, quite frankly I don’t ever fancy parking up in places like this.
But I know that many on here do like to visit such places. I actually prefer using campsites when I visit such locations. But that is how I feel, not how others do. You are spot on we are being treated like second class citizens. Why is this ?. Well put simply no one out there speaks up for us. Look at who run the show for us.
Organisations that are more interested in flogging us pitches, insurance, or many other things. The very organisations that should be supporting us actually despise us as people who are unwilling to put money in their pockets. Then we have locals who exaggerate our presence, whilst resisting measures to elevate issues that they have brought up themselves. An example of this would be Brodick on Arran were after myself and others convinced the coop to allow overnight parking for up to 6 Motorhomes, a small minority complained, now we have overnight parking signs there now.

Sadly I can see no end to this, it’s looking like we will be reduced to parking in remote isolated locations, or paying £30 a night to be parked up next dozens of others with poor outlook, and that’s if you book months in advance.


----------



## mickymost (May 24, 2019)

Sharon the Cat said:


> WE walked the dogs there a few weeks ago, stopped in the van in the car park. There were 3 motorhomes parked on the road. They, I presume, had stayed the night there because NT has stopped overnight parking in the car park & the pull-in further up the hill. In previous years (although out of season) there have been vans in the car parks but none on the road. The NT could raise some good meney here by charging a few quid to overnight. We would be happy to pay.
> 
> Mind you the NT has just by chance opened their own camp site up the road, I believe.



You say NT has possibly just opened a campsite up the road,ok enough said!So restrictions placed on parking on the roads and car parks so they are trying to force Motorhomes/campervans into this then to get a lovely £30 a night upwards.Not gonna happen as I posted before the tourism will go elsewhere


----------



## shaunr68 (May 24, 2019)

It's insane.  In an area of the country where much of the local economy is derived from tourism, the authorities see an increase in visitor numbers as a problem that has to be addressed.

They will be crying poverty when they make the place so unfriendly to tourists that everyone sods off abroad instead.

Don't bite the hand that feeds


----------



## mickymost (May 24, 2019)

shaunr68 said:


> It's insane.  In an area of the country where much of the local economy is derived from tourism, the authorities see an increase in visitor numbers as a problem that has to be addressed.
> 
> They will be crying poverty when they make the place so unfriendly to tourists that everyone sods off abroad instead.
> 
> Don't bite the hand that feeds



Dont know the area very well even though other half is welsh but wont go back to wales lol anyway this will now be like a cancer and will spread up the coastline as other councils will take note and follow suit.As Fisherman has stated many times before.That before too long we will only have our drives to wild on

Michael


----------



## Canalsman (May 25, 2019)

Sharon the Cat said:


> WE walked the dogs there a few weeks ago, stopped in the van in the car park. There were 3 motorhomes parked on the road. They, I presume, had stayed the night there because NT has stopped overnight parking in the car park & the pull-in further up the hill.



By what means has the NT restricted parking in the lay-by up the hill?

It appears to be part of the highway and would surely need a Traffic Regulation Order to impose a restriction.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (May 28, 2019)

NT Gupton Farm campsite. Look how close it is to Freshwater West.

Only 4 campervan pitches, "Due to the size of the pitches and the access route to the farm we cannot accept motorhomes or caravans."

Campervan, 2 people, 2 dogs from £29!! :scared:


----------



## Sharon the Cat (May 28, 2019)

POI Admin said:


> By what means has the NT restricted parking in the lay-by up the hill?
> 
> It appears to be part of the highway and would surely need a Traffic Regulation Order to impose a restriction.



I didn't say it was a lay-by I said it was a pull in.
Street view


----------



## toasty (May 28, 2019)

Sharon the Cat said:


> I didn't say it was a lay-by I said it was a pull in.
> Street view



Yes, that was the pull in, it had a locked gate in place last time we were there. The lay-by is a bit further up the hill, that was still open.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (May 28, 2019)

toasty said:


> Yes, that was the pull in, it had a locked gate in place last time we were there. The lay-by is a bit further up the hill, that was still open.



Locked gate & a no overnight parking NT sign too now.


----------



## toasty (May 28, 2019)

Sharon the Cat said:


> Locked gate & a no overnight parking NT sign too now.


I think I get the message....
:rulez:


----------



## maureenandtom (May 28, 2019)

POI Admin said:


> By what means has the NT restricted parking in the lay-by up the hill?
> 
> It appears to be part of the highway and would surely need a Traffic Regulation Order to impose a restriction.



Not any more.  Public Spaces Protection Order has been used elsewhere.

Another anti camper council?


----------

